# How to...?Lessons



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Would be helpful for those who know to post the links with some description added.

1.Farbi Flora Television-Artists husband and wife Jerry and Kathrwen Jenkins.Mostly flowers and very few landscapes,birds,fishes all done in oil.For those who like painting flowers those videos are perfect but still I would recommend them for some advanced students.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCM2Mv__77HW4KnEXzD2tDLQ


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

2.For Russian speakers.Oleg Buiko paints mostly flowers.Some good ideas on transfer techniques.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqr1fUnW81qA7vGzi8TYtkQ


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

*Stefan Baumann*-VERY GOOD teacher.If you are a beginner into oil painting(or just painting in general) here is where to start.He will give you precious lessons on everything a a new artist would like to know.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCo1OiRSBW4drYnsakd68uig


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

*Sergey Gusev-* amazing Russian artist.He speaks decent English so you can undertand what he's doing.I wouldn't qualify him as a good teacher but he's trying(LOL).Amazing classic portraits(Rembrandt style!!),some landscapes,and some lessons on how to stretch a canvas.

He's also giving painting lessons!(if you wanna travel to Russia)

https://www.youtube.com/user/GusevArtGallery


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

*DGPaints*-amazing oil artist but not a teacher(you should still check him out). Classic portraits.



https://www.youtube.com/user/dgoilpainting


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

*Igor Sakharov*-For Russian speakers-I would qualify him as a genius and also a very good teacher(I managed to find some translated videos of him...if I find them I'll share them).He's amazing in anything he's doing from flowers to landscapes and portraits. I'd recommend for advanced students!

He's also giving painting lessons!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCR9ZwoL085u5y4c-HLHuXQA


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

*Jerry Jenkins *again.This time is his home site.Check out his classes/seminars if you are interested(you'd have to travel to the States/Sedona-Arizona)



http://www.jenkinsartstudio.com/


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

*Leonid Afremov-*The amazing Afremov.He also gives some lessons on how use palette knives and how to combine the colors.He is just amazing.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOCN4jweD1AETi9KhlK3-5Q


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm putting this on my list of things to get to today. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Forgot about him...then your last painting reminded me


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

*Bob Ross*...don't think it needs further introduction LOL

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxcnsr1R5Ge_fbTu5ajt8DQ


----------

